# R.I.P. Johnny Preston



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://panews.com/obituaries/x1771110319/John-Preston-Courville-Jr

Johnny is my cousin. I remember as a kid seeing his gold records, and other music memorabilia. It wasn't until I got older that I realized who he was. He was a very sincere, kind, ultra talented man. When my grandfather passed away, he sang several songs including Amazing Grace, and also sang the Lords Prayer at his funeral. His voice was amazing. He was very respected in the Musician community, and revered as much as Elvis in England. He is inducted into the Rockabilly Hall of Fame. Johnny was very good freinds with the Big Bopper, Buddy Holly, and Richie Valens. His freindship with these Famed Musicians caused many Author's to seek him for reference in writing material in consideration of the phrase "The Day the Music Died"

Texas has lost another of it's Treasures.

God Speed Johnny.....

JBX


----------

